# Fill me in on how Uber responds ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just curious if anyone actually had to use Uber insurance how it went. What experience was like at scene etc. Did your insurance company get noticed etc.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber and respond in the same sentence is sort of an oxymoron... You need a rideshare addendum and do everything you can to keep Uber out the picture... They are useless at best.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just what I thought. My state farm agent would take care of contacting Uber. That in itself is worth extra money for addendum.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Every fender bender I have been involved with the cop asks you for insurance information. That insurance form that Uber has you carry in glove box has no phone number. Would a cop even take that for his report.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Do not involve uber unless its necessary. Thats where the problem gets magnified by 100


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for tip.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've had to deal with their insurance a couple times. The big one was back in 2015 and I thought it was bad then. I would gladly take that insurance company over the ones they have now. Typically both Uber and Lyft insurance is of no help whatsoever


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just curious if anyone actually had to use Uber insurance how it went. What experience was like at scene etc. Did your insurance company get noticed etc.


Entirely dependent on who they use for insurance in your area- it varies from state to state. When they were still using James River, I did file a claim with them. It was such a nightmare I will spare you the details as they're no longer in the picture. But all Uber does is connect you to the appropriate person at whatever insurance company you're covered under, and they have little to no involvement beyond that, as you work with the ins company directly.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> Entirely dependent on who they use for insurance in your area- it varies from state to state. When they were still using James River, I did file a claim with them. It was such a nightmare I will spare you the details as they're no longer in the picture. But all Uber does is connect you to the appropriate person at whatever insurance company you're covered under, and they have little to no involvement beyond that, as you work with the ins company directly.


That's who handled my first claim. I thought it was a nightmare at the time. It was a walk in the park compared to the the insurance companies Uber has had in my Market over the last couple of years.


----------

